# Pólo Norte transforma-se em ilha de gelo gigante



## Brunomc (3 Set 2008 às 18:31)

Pólo Norte transforma-se em ilha de gelo gigante

Pela primeira vez nos últimos 125 mil anos, já é possível circum-navegar o Pólo Norte. As imagens captadas pelo Instituto de Física Ambiental da Universidade de Bremen, na Alemanha, mostram que duas áreas do Pólo Norte derreteram simultaneamente, em Agosto, formando um braço onde existe apenas mar. 


Mark Serreze, investigador do Centro Nacional da Neve e do Gelo da Universidade americana do Colorado, disse ao jornal ‘The Independent’ que se trata de um "facto histórico", mas advertiu para os perigos que podem surgir a quem se atrever a navegar por ali. Para além disso, o investigador admitiu ainda que "isto só demonstra que o Árctico já entrou há muito numa espiral de morte e destruição". A transformação do Árctico em ilha pode resultar do aquecimento global. 

Fonte : Correio da Manhã


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2008 às 18:34)

tenho aqui tenho a praia a porta


----------



## ecobcg (3 Set 2008 às 22:40)

Esta questão, em vez de servir de aviso sério, tornou-se em mais uma oportunidade de fazer mais umas massas, à custa da exploração do petróleo nessa zona, cuja extracção era impossivel (ou pelo menos com custos insuportáveis) há uns tempos atrás, bem como da instalação de novas rotas comerciais para os navios de transporte.... já temos a Rússia e o Canadá à "guerra", cada um a declarar como parte do seu território esta zona... um submarino Russo colocou uma Bandeira debaixo do Pólo Norte....etc...


....será mais uma zona até agora "virgem" que rapidamente se encontrará destruida....não auguro nada de bom para o local...com todas as consequências nefastas dai decorrentes....


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2008 às 22:51)

Só falta levar lá umas centenas de rebocadores e cada um começar a puxar para o seu lado 

Que triste humanidade....


----------



## Brunomc (4 Set 2008 às 12:35)

> Esta questão, em vez de servir de aviso sério, tornou-se em mais uma oportunidade de fazer mais umas massas, à custa da exploração do petróleo nessa zona, cuja extracção era impossivel (ou pelo menos com custos insuportáveis) há uns tempos atrás, bem como da instalação de novas rotas comerciais para os navios de transporte.... já temos a Rússia e o Canadá à "guerra", cada um a declarar como parte do seu território esta zona... um submarino Russo colocou uma Bandeira debaixo do Pólo Norte....etc...
> 
> 
> ....será mais uma zona até agora "virgem" que rapidamente se encontrará destruida....não auguro nada de bom para o local...com todas as consequências nefastas dai decorrentes....






> Só falta levar lá umas centenas de rebocadores e cada um começar a puxar para o seu lado
> 
> Que triste humanidade....



Concordo plenamente com voçês...

mas eu tou mesmo preocupado com o que tá a acontecer com o polo norte...mas ninguém se preocupa muito..tão mais preocupados com as explorações de petroleo..enfim


----------

